# Leonard died unexpectedly



## Ana E. (Jul 23, 2020)

Hi everyone. This is my first post, and I'm looking for answers (?)
My cat Leonard was perfectly healthy all 6 years. Indoor only. No exposure to any toxins. Last night at 8pm, he had a seizure that knocked him off of his cat tree. It progressed so violently and suddenly from there. We took him to 2 different vets last night.
The second vet told us the truth, that the seizures were not responding to common anti-seizing medication, and at this point his brain was damaged beyond repair. When I got to say goodbye, he didnt even respond or anything . Only 2 of us could be with him when he left because of Covid rules, and that hurts more.
He was gone by midnight.
Im so confused and angry. What could have caused this? He was perfectly healthy and happy. We have been cat owners our whole lives and nothing sudden like this has ever happened.
I'll miss you so much Leonard. He was such a good, dumb boy. One of the last things he did was come when i called him for a treat when we were at home. I was teying to guage his movement. He didnt even want the treat cause he was so messed up, but he still knew to come when called. 
Please, if anyone has answers, I would love to hear them.
We miss you and love you Leonard.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

I’m so sorry but I don’t have any answers but wanted to say sorry for your loss, Sleep tight Leonard x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss, that must have been an awful shock for you. Obviously, he had some neurological problem, its not possible to say without a post mortem. Would you like to post a photo of your precious boy if you feel able. Sweet dreams Leonard xx


----------



## Ana E. (Jul 23, 2020)

Here is a nice picture of him healthy and happy.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

He was a very handsome boy. I've lost cats at that age and it seems so unfair when they are so young.


----------



## Mistys Mum (Jul 22, 2020)

I'm so sorry this happened to you and your little man. It is traumatic when it happens suddenly like this and you have to deal with this sudden shock and loss.
I do not have any experience with his medical condition I'm sorry but I do feel the pain of your loss especially when they are so young and its horrible
He is at peace now.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

So sorry to hear about your Leonard. He looked a lovely boy.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I really do feel for what you are going through. I too have had cats all my life but when we lost one suddenly at the age of 3 we were extremely Heart broken.
The Confusion and Anger you have is normal. 
You have had a very bad shock and not knowing why is awful for you. I am sorry that there are no answers. You could have a post mortem but it wont bring him back and he is at peace now.
You did everything you possibly could and be proud that Leonard had a fantastic life with you.
The picture of him is beautiful and something to cherish xx


----------

